# Left FOr Speed 2



## AnthroStick (Dec 19, 2009)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/521708

I really feel sorry for the Scientist... 

Ahhh fuck that lets go to the Kiddy Carnival and shoot some Clowns!! =D


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Dec 19, 2009)

Whoa a topic for a flash animation.


----------



## quayza (Dec 19, 2009)

My video quit less than halfway through up to the "OMG that is the scariest fucking thing" then nothing.


----------



## AnthroStick (Dec 19, 2009)

"SHUTUP! IM TRYING TO MASTURBATE IN HERE!" 

Howmbarassin.


----------

